

Freakonomics: Yes, This Blog Is Leaving NYTimes.com  - cwan
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/01/18/yes-this-blog-is-leaving-nytimes-com/

======
oiuhjyftgrdgh
If your economics correspondent reckons there is more money to be made by not
being in your newspaper then you have to start thinking about your business
model.

~~~
evgen
It could be that the business model is less suited to correspondents who have
their own brand. Bringing the this particular blog into the NYT fold probably
helped both a little but I am betting that the ongoing costs to the
Freakonomics brand were getting to be a bit much (e.g. myself and probably
thousands of others who dropped the freakonomics blog when the stopped
providing full RSS feeds.)

~~~
oiuhjyftgrdgh
Just like syndicated cartoonists - it is interesting though that a major print
newspaper isn't as good as a blog once you have your own book out.

------
gruseom
I was an avid reader of Nate Silver's from the moment in 2008 that I noticed
he was figuring things out about the Obama v. Clinton race ahead of everyone
else. When his blog went to the NYT I thought, "good for him". But just a day
or two ago I finally admitted to myself that somehow, being at the NYT has
made it lame. I've stopped reading it, even stopped checking it. I doubt that
Nate has gotten dumber. It must be something about the NYT.

~~~
dcreemer
I have had pretty much the same experience, though I can't say for sure how
much of my behavior is due to the 2008 election season being long over.

------
djcapelis
Now if 538 can see the light and go back to being independent...

------
fourspace
It's about time. I love this blog but stopped reading it when they went to the
NYT and stopped providing a full RSS feed. That was years ago!

~~~
WillyF
I did the same. They also started pumping out too much content and added too
many additional authors. I loved reading their blog posts, but it became work
to keep up with everything.

------
kylelibra
The podcast mentioned in the article is excellent. I think the HN crowd would
really enjoy listening.

------
Isamu
Didn't anybody tell these guys that economics is boring? You can't sell many
books about that. Or a DVD (available today).

Inspiring to me.

~~~
mynameishere
They're really writing sociology for the most part.

~~~
kingkilr
Isn't that the point of their book (and also books by guys like Steven
Landsburg), what we call economics is really just sociology applied to buying
and selling things.

~~~
rhizome
You're right, there's a lot (if not the vast majority) of applied sociology
that masquerades as philosophy and/or economics.

------
zach
Oh man, there goes all that PageRank from when they mentioned my site!

